# Trolling motor Battery recomendations



## eyes_on (Jun 14, 2007)

Cost vs performance


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Chevy vs. Ford kinda. My research indicates that there are really only a few manufactures that make the batteries under different names. When it comes to wet cell types it appears that Wally World may be as good as more expensive ones. They are made by Johnson, the same company that makes Interstate. 
You can go with a maintenance free AGM type or spiral cell like Optimas but you will pay a premium price. I suppose it depends on what you need them for and are willing to pay.

There are threads on here and Walleye Central discussing this subject at length....


----------



## hunt'n'fish (Oct 11, 2014)

Based on what I read here a few years ago, I puchased a Wallmart starting battery and a deep cycle as well. I just looked today and they are tagged 05 2010. So they are almost 6 years old and still going. I bought them when I purchased my boat. They were not used on the water a lot the last last couple years (maybe every other week) as I didn't get out to fish as often as I would have liked to. In the winter I bring them inside and charge them once mid-winter. I will probably replace them with the same when the time comes.


----------



## eyes_on (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## jkep551 (Feb 23, 2014)

I've had good results with Walmart batteries. 1st deep cycle lasted 7 years, 2nd deep cycle now has 2 years without problems. Have always recharged the batteries right after they are used. Stored in the garage.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

wall mart batteries works great and there cheaper than other batteries of the same size.
sherman


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I work my batteries here and in Florida, can't beat walmarts return policy. After 3 years I walk in and tell the customer service person it's bad and they have me get a new one at no charge. They have not checked in 15 years to see if they go bad


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

use walmart too


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I have to disagree with the Wal-Mart reviews. 2 years ago I bought the regular deep cycle ($100??? Can't remember) for a trolling motor on my jon boat. It died on me after 3 hours of trolling. I upgraded to their best model ($120??) and had a little better results but showed reduced power at 4 hours. I bought the Energy Power brand at a local battery store and haven't had the first problem. I've trolled up to 6 hours until it started to show loss of voltage ($110). My first Jon boat 10 years ago I had a Wal-Mart battery that did a great job which is why I chose to try wal-mart with my current jon boat, either my wal-mart had a bad batch or I demand more from my battery than the other reviews.
I troll a 12ft Jon boat with 30lb MinnKota and run a sonar.


----------

